# The Stumpy Thread



## Rob Fisher (22/8/15)

OK Russ (Super_X) has gone on enough about the Stumpy... I have one on it's way!

Reactions: Like 6 | Funny 1


----------



## Silver (23/8/15)

Awesome @Rob Fisher 
Interested to hear about this
Looks like a biggish airflow device?


----------



## Rob Fisher (23/8/15)

Silver said:


> Awesome @Rob Fisher
> Interested to hear about this
> Looks like a biggish airflow device?



Super_X has been raving and raving about it and he says I will be blown away by it's performance as a single coil atty! It's not cheap by any means but the never ending quest for something new just keeps driving things. Unfortunately I will only get to test this after I'm back from the holiday.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## kev mac (23/8/15)

Rob Fisher said:


> OK Russ (Super_X) has gone on enough about the Stumpy... I have one on it's way!
> 
> View attachment 34377


@Rob Fisher so cool,I love these tiny attys.Super X is the bomb, he's originally from Mass.a few miles from me and a huge Boston Bruins fan we sometimes exchange emails talking hockey.

Reactions: Like 2


----------

